# (H) Huge Tyranid Army (W) Paypal Trade



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking for serious offers for my Tyranid army.. I want to sell them all together as I really really dont have the time or the inclination to start sending out dozens of individual parcels.. I am giving up the hobby as I have a newborn on the way and I am already struggling to find the time...

Ok so I have the following Tyranids for sale as a complete army......

*STILL ON SPRUES:*

36 Termagants
16 Hormagaunts
10 Gargoyles
16 Genestealers (Removed from Sprues but unprepped/assembled)

*ASSEMBLED AND UNDERCOATED* in Chaos Black. (All my assembled models have been painstakingly prepped with mold lines removed etc)

20 Hormagaunts (One of these models is fully painted)
10 Ripper Bases (Each base has between 3 to 5 rippers on it)
24 Termagants with Fleshborers
3 Hive Guard (Metal)
5 Tyranid warriors with Rending Claws and Scything Talons 
3 Partially Painted Zoanthropes (Just need Carapace painting)
1 Fully Magnetized Carnifex with 2 Deathspitter, 2 Devourer and 2 Scything Talon arms. (Interchangeable)
2 Trygons (Fully prepped without arms attached as I normally affix AFTER painting. One of the bases for these Trygons is already complete and painted to my own high standard. Please PM me if you wish me to email you a pic)
1 Deathleaper Lictor - Limited Edition Metal Model
2 Tyrant Guard - 1 Converted to have Lash Whips the other still requires finishing.
2 Spore Pods - (Plasma Hatcher eggs, Based and undercoated)

*CONVERTED, PAINTED, COMPLETED* - Pics available on links below

1 Magnetized Winged Hive Tyrant - All arms and wings removeable and interchangeable for storage
1 Swarmlord/Hive Tyrant - Fully Magnetized arms so you can switch between 4x Boneswords or Lashwhip/Bonsesword + Scything Talons.
1 Fully Painted and Converted Tyrant Guard (To go with the other two listed above)
1 Uniquely Converted Ravener
1 Normal Lictor Model
16 Fully Painted Termagants / Spinefists
1 Broodlord (Metal Model)
1 Converted Broodlord (From Spacehulk)
Fully Painted and Lavishly based Mawloc (Can use as a Trygon as I did)



I also have a £70.00 Steel/Black KR multicase in perfect condition which the majority of the above army fits in to which I will give up with the army. 

I will also throw in the hardback 40k rulebook and both the current and previous Tyranid Codex.

ALOT of work has gone into these models so please be serious about offers. 

"Buy us or we will eat you..."











*PLEASE CHECK THESE OUT - More pics are available here in some of my old modelling threads...*


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=45209

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66581

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68029


*I am looking for £350 for everything.. I would happily sell for £300 WITHOUT the carry case.. *

Obviously postage costs would be down to the buyer but if its within a couple of hours drive from me I can deliver them myself for the cheaper cost of a bit of petrol. (I live in Liverpool)

For a guaranteed swift answer to questions please contact me by email at [email protected]. This army is worth alot to me and I would really love it to go to the home of someone who will really appreciate it.


----------



## nids90 (Nov 2, 2011)

if you still have it i will buy


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

This package is really heavy due to the steel case and expensive to mail abroad. Would be ideal to send to the UK as your postage costs would be cheaper..


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

I found two unopened batches of unopened Forgeworld Tyranid warrior Wing Conversion Kits this morning and a whole bunch of other bits so I will add them to the rest of the army....


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

What are you after in the way of trade?


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

I am essentially looking for a paypal trade but if you had something particular in mind please email or PM me....


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Had a couple of people ask me if these are ALL painted.. 

The answer unfortunately is no. But if you read carefully it does actually say what is and is not painted. Someone did offer to buy them and I boxed them up ready to send etc with the case then dropped off the face of the earth.

So preferably I would like to sell them with the KR carry case advertised. Someone out there must surely want a complete Tyranid with most of the hard work already done for you? 

No?


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Sold. Thanks


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

> And this ravener which I have converted with some fantasy bits and green stuff to look like he has burrowed out of the ground. If I knew how awful these guys were before I painted him I would never have gotten him finished. The rest of his brood are hiding underground until the next codex when I might consider painting them.. Oh and yes that is an Eldar head he has in his claws...


I know this is _really_ off-topic, but... raveners are amazing!

and btw, your tyranids are gorgeous. Really beautiful job on the hive tyrant. Are you starting a new army with the money or quitting Warhammer altogether? Would love to see some work from you in the future. With your skills, you could paint models as a job, I bet.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats on the sale. Beautiful army.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

.....i wouldnt know what to offer for that..! top dolla...FAIR..!


----------

